# (GA) HRCH MH QAA Chocolate Lab Male - Son of Dakota Cajun Roux - At Stud



## CBeaty

Cajun Roux's Red Dawn Rising aka "Rouxfus" is a 5 year old son of Dakota Cajun Roux. His dam is a Magnum Gentle Ben daughter. He was amateur trained and titled as a Hunting Retriever Champion and Master Hunter by me. In the summer of 2014, we placed him with Brad Arington of Mossy Pond Retrievers to run field trials. With 2.5 months training, Rouxfus ran 6 Q's making it to the fourth series 5 times and earning four ribbons for a jam, fourth, third and first. For more information including, pedigree, photo gallery and video of Rouxfus please visit www.coastalcreekretrievers.com


----------

